# How do I find my picture attributes on Photobucket?



## cleso (Feb 12, 2010)

Greetings!
I am a 'sometime' user of Photobucket. There used to be a place on the screen that would allow you to review all the attributes of your picure: size, date taken, format, type, shutter/aperature, etc. I am now not able to find the place to do that. I have searched the Photobucket help but the canned answers don't even touch on the subject.
Does anyone know how to to this? 

TIA!


--cleso


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I haven't used it in a long while. But I just logged in to look around. When I had an image up, on the right side under an ad and a list of image links, there was a Media Info tab. Click on that and see if what you search for comes up.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

You can't at the moment - the exif data (metadata) access has changed with the new version - apparently, according to this support page it is coming soon


----------

